# مساعدة بين Artcam و Pratix n15



## أبوعبدالله (27 مارس 2012)

*ايها الاخوة الكرام انا اعمل على ماكينة روتر PRATIX N15 ببوست بريسيسور XILOG PLUS وبعد عمل التصميم على الارت كام وحفظ التولباث ، عند تحميل الملف على الماكينة يعطيني هذه الاخطاء فارجو من لديه علم بها فليساعدني*






*يا ريت حد يفسر لي هذه الامور وجزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## أبوعبدالله (27 مارس 2012)

*علماً بأني تأكدت من بيانات التوول 109 ولا ادري لماذا لا يضع الارت كام قيمة للـ v وكذلك تأكدت من صحة رقم الفيس ، فمن عنده تفسير فلا يبخل علينا وجزاكم الله خيراً
*


----------



## أبوعبدالله (31 مارس 2012)

*اخواني الاعزاء لقد تم حل المشكلة الاولى والثانية وكان الخطأ في اختيار نوع البوست بروسيسور ولكن بقيت المشكلة الثالثة وهي ان الارت كام لا يضع قيمة لـ v وهي سرعة الحركة الخطة مع g0 واقوم الآن بإضافتها يدوياً .. ولا ادري اين المشكلة يا ريت حد يرد عليّ وجزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## saed abu rayyan (3 أبريل 2012)

اختر البوست البروسيسر موربديلي وليس بدل اكسليوج بلس وجرب


----------



## أبوعبدالله (3 أبريل 2012)

*


saed abu rayyan قال:



اختر البوست البروسيسر موربديلي وليس بدل اكسليوج بلس وجرب

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراً أخي الفاضل لقد اخترت البوست بروسيسور موربيدلي زيلوج بلس وحلت المشكلة الاولى والثانية

ولكن عندي مشكلة في تعريف العدة 109 لا ادري ما هي وهي انه دائما لا يضع قيمة للسرعة v مع G0 وبالتالي اقوم بتعديلها يدوياً عن طريق REPLACE كل G0 بــــ G0 V=5 وقد نجحت واشتغل البرنامج لكني لا ادري لماذا لا توضع اتوماتيكياً مثل باقي العدد مع العلم ان ملف الـ DEF معرف فيه قيمة للسرعة ... وشكراً لاهتمامك
*


----------

